# top 10 biggest tarantula?



## raginhart (Jan 10, 2010)

does anybody know?...


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 10, 2010)

#1 Therephosa Blondi up to 13 in.

#2 Lasiodora paryhabana which I dont think is spelled rite lol up to 11 in.

#3 grammastola aureostriata up to about 10 in.

from then on I think it would be hard to determine


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 10, 2010)

Theraphosa sp.

Lasiodora sp.

Poecilotheria sp.

Look those up.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xian (Jan 10, 2010)

here's a link....

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=167576&highlight=biggest


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd like to "add to the list" and reiterate a part of Richard Gallon's post in a thread on these boards:


RichardG said:


> What's all the fuss about Hysterocrates hercules - it's just a stumpy-legged, brown Hysterocrates with a large carapace :?
> 
> Phoneyusa belandana - now that's a considerably more impressive species. Or for the real African fan a mature male Phoneyusa bidentata ituriensis


According to the description by Ferdinand Karsch, the holotype of _Phoneyusa belandana_ has a *body length of 72 mm* (roughly 2.88"), the *prosoma being 34 mm* (roughly 1.36") long. Leg lengths are as follows, excluding the first two segments (coxa and trochanter):
*first leg - 72 mm* (roughly 2.88")
*fourth leg - 77.5 mm* (roughly 3.1")

Of course this may not be the biggest specimen of _Phoneyusa belandana_ to have ever existed, but I feel this and other similar data are more genuine than going by "anecdotal sizes" with no proof whatsoever.

I don't have any reliable data about _P. bidentata ituriensis_.


----------



## Venom (Jan 14, 2010)

Some of the largest tarantulas, by genus:


Theraphosa
Lasiodora
Pamphobeteus
Xenesthis
Poecilotheria
Phormictopus
Megaphobema
Lampropelma/ Cryiopagopus
Hysterocrates


----------

